# Wrist tattoo---- EEK nervous!



## jcottonl02 (Jul 10, 2011)

As soon as my gorgeous Pippin passed away I knew I wanted to get a tattoo to commemorate him. I just didn't know quite what to get. I didn't want an actual image of him because in case it didn't look like him or didn't capture his essence or spirit, and it might just be some random bunny that even though it was black and white, might not look like/remind me of Pippin.

And then I realised, the flowers we planted on Pippin's grave, and that are starting to flower now, are Quince flowers. Type Quince flower into google and you'll see how stunning the flower really is; I never quite realised.

I have not been able to find ANY tattoos designs of quinces (of course, because no-one thinks of getting a quince flower etc. and many people don't know what they are- I didn't) so I am just going to get the tattooist to design one from a few pictures I'll bring in. 
And then I'll get it on my wrist on the inside. It will be such a wonderful, beautiful way to commemorate Pippin; the gorgeous flower that is almost a part of him now, on my body so I can always see and be near it.

Just one thing....OMG does a wrist tattoo hurt? I can really imagine it caning........

Myia??? I know you have tattoos- ouchy? Anyone else? Any advice etc?

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 10, 2011)

My wrist was teh second least painful! Very easy to get done! 

And I LOVE the flower!!!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of wrist tattoos. And I've 7 tats, just so I'm not sounding biased. 



Finding a good artist, you should be able to tell them what you want, take in a picture of waht you want, they should make a hand sketch of it and ask if you like it, and then you can get it on your body. I truely don't feel a tattoo should be something you walk in the door and come out an hour later with one. You should take in the stuff and set up an appointment and see what they draw up before your appointment. 

in the end its your body and get what you like. and tattoos dont really hurt that bad.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a tatoo of Nickolas, my french lop that we lost 2 years ago. It is just above my knee. Tatoo hurt. Part of the price that you pay. Send a personal email to Katie I_heart_fraggle, Jason her husband is a tatoo artist. Maybe he can help.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 10, 2011)

GorbyJobRabbits wrote:


> I'm not a big fan of wrist tattoos. And I've 7 tats, just so I'm not sounding biased.
> 
> 
> Finding a good artist, you should be able to tell them what you want, take in a picture of waht you want, they should make a hand sketch of it and ask if you like it, and then you can get it on your body. I truely don't feel a tattoo should be something you walk in the door and come out an hour later with one. You should take in the stuff and set up an appointment and see what they draw up before your appointment.
> ...



I've been sitting here trying to re-word my statement w/o sounding mean, so don't take it offensivly, I am by no means trying to sound rude..but..

Yes, yes they do. I feel like the only time someone says "They don't hurt THAT bad" either they got their tattoos years ago and don't remember, or they only have tattoos on easy spots, or tattoos consist of some easy lines and/or shading. I don't know what you have, so you may come and tell me you have that done.

get your shin, calf, ribs, or feet done (and more than a mere outline) and yes, tattoos hurt bad. Very bad. Then, sit through it for a couple hours (more than 1-2 hours)

I know many heavily tattoo people will totally admit tattoos suck to get. It's just natural. Even Steve Hayworth talks about pain factor.

I think it's kinda mean to say "they don't hurt" because it makes the person getting them (esp if they are new to tattoos) feel embarassed or bad. 

Jenny, I forgot to mention, if you do your wrist, do your upper wrist/forearm. Sometimes wrist tattoos can bleed out or fade, so I got mine 4-4 inches above my actual wrist.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 10, 2011)

Good advice, Research carefully what you want and get some drawings done. Full coloured tattoos are more expensive, but so worth it, get some thing you really like, as tattoos are part of your body forever. Don't forget the location of your tattoo will also depend on your career choice. Some employers don't like tattoos to show at work, so put it in a place if this is the case that can be covered up if necessary.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2011)

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Good advice, Research carefully what you want and get some drawings done. Full coloured tattoos are more expensive, but so worth it, get some thing you really like, as tattoos are part of your body forever. Don't forget the location of your tattoo will also depend on your career choice. Some employers don't like tattoos to show at work, so put it in a place if this is the case that can be covered up if necessary.


Agree with that! My daughter has a large wrist tattoo that she had to cover when she worked at a restaurant. My nursing school doesn't allow any tattoos to show when you are working at the hospital (absolute cardinal sin for a tattoo to show if you are working on the psych unit).


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for your replies everybody!

Firstly- thanks Crystal- you are totally right. But I definately didn't mean to give the impression that I was going to walk in there with no design and then out again an hour later with a tattoo. In fact, the parlour I want it done at you have to book in advance and also leave a deposit, so I would have to see them first anyway, so it would definately be a planned thing.
And I reallyyyy don't mean this to come out bad honestly, but anyone who doesn't 'like' wrist tattoos please just hush because I like them and in the end it's really what I like. I was more just asking about advice/pain etc.
Thanks loads for the other advice too. That's really interesting about the fading, and also the idea of covering it has made me reconsider the location.
I really do love wrist tattoos but I do want it to last and also you're definately right I think in that you should be able to cover it if you need to.
Maybe my foot? But that totally sounds like it'll cane even more than the wrist lol, especially from what you said Myia!!
And thanks Myia- I adore it too!! And I really love that it means something so special.

That's loads gmas- I will do that! 

Also.....what if they start it and it hurts so bad that I can't take it and I am left with a bit of a crap tattoo??? Does that happen? Or do people just suck it up?

And I realllyyyy don't mean what I said earlier to sound horrible, I just mean proper hush if anyone has any negative opinions lol cos I really want this done. Just think it 

Jen


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 10, 2011)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> Thanks so much for your replies everybody!
> 
> Firstly- thanks Crystal- you are totally right. But I definately didn't mean to give the impression that I was going to walk in there with no design and then out again an hour later with a tattoo. In fact, the parlour I want it done at you have to book in advance and also leave a deposit, so I would have to see them first anyway, so it would definately be a planned thing.
> And I reallyyyy don't mean this to come out bad honestly, but anyone who doesn't 'like' wrist tattoos please just hush because I like them and in the end it's really what I like. I was more just asking about advice/pain etc.
> ...



The foot does hurt Jenny, but you DO suck it up and deal with it I promise! Sometimes you might just break it up into sessions. Like one session get the outline done, the next color. That is what I did on my calf that took 6 hours. But I LOVE feet tattoos so I think you should def do it!

Or maybe have the artist creat 2 stencils and put them on and see which you like better


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 18, 2011)

WELL it's all booked!!!! 10.30am tomorrow! OOMMGGGGGGG EEKKKKK


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, good luck. It only hurts if you dwell on it. Pain is pain, but the human body can adapt to almost anything. The first couple of minutes are the worst and then you can start to ignore it, mostly. My back took 18 months, my chest was 8 months and both arms took over six months to do. The most painful spots for me were around the nipple area, the ankle and the lower part of the wrist. And, yes, it did hurt each time--not a feel good process, but the end result is what counts. Your attitude is what counts the most and will carry you thru the process.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck, I'm sure you will come through with flying colours. lol ( as the tattoo is probably in colour ). Just remember that it does hurt and be prepared for the pain. Take breaks if you need to and reschedule if it becomes too much. Post phots when it's done, we would like to see it. Maybe start a tread - tattoos done for rabbit tribute, I'd post mine of Nickolas.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck!
I definitely want a tatoo at some stage, I think I'll probably get my kids names when I have kids. Or something to commemorate them.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!!! I'm getting it on the shoulder at the back. 
Thanks for the advice- I'll have my sister there so I can break her hand by squeezing too much.

WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! *terror sweat terror sweat*

Jen


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 18, 2011)

The shoulder/shoulderblade is where I got my first tattoo! Now I'm just covered, lol...I mean everywhere. I can say that the shoulderblade is in the low to medium area for pain.

My best tips are:

1. Remember that the outline is the worst part, so once you get through that it goes kind of numb.

2. Drink a nice fruity juice like orange juice before you go in. The sugar will keep you from feeling faint.

3. Don't be afraid to ask the artist to re-apply the stencil if it's not perfect the first time. It's on you FOREVER!

Good luck and post pictures when it's done!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2011)

Did a lot of reading.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks loads guys.......what's a stencil lol??? Haha. Hehe I will take loooaads of piccies. Tbh I'm more concerned about having to take my top off than the pain now lol! Haha Xxx


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 18, 2011)

The stencil is like a carbon copy of the outline of a tattoo, that the artist will put on the tattoo site and then follow that as a guidline. Your artist may or may not use one, depending on how comfortable he is freehanding. Most will, though.

When you go in, you can wear an old tank top/tube top and pull the shirt off to one side. Then the artist will protect the shirt by tucking in paper towel. This way you dont have to be "topless", lol. And don't worry, tattoo artists have seen it all, like dr.'s. The number of bums and boob and private parts they see on a regular basis... it doesn't phase them.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 19, 2011)

I had missed the part that you had decided to put it on your shoulder and couldn't fiqure out why you were taking your shirt off for a wrist tattoo.lol


----------

